# Largest diameter arrow that can shoot 100 yards



## id450 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting into target archery and 3D competing out west. Some of the shoots like Redding have shots up to 100 yards or so. What is the fattest diameter shaft I can shoot in 3D and be effective to these ranges? I know many organizations are 50m max. This arrow set up will be on a Supra with 30 inch draw and around 58 pounds . 

I'm curious about maximizing arrow diameter for line cutting and shooting the same arrow indoors to cut lines. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

as far as i know there is no diameter limit for Redding in the FREESTYLE class


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I've seen a few shooting 27 diameter Full Bores and other similar diameter carbons up to 100yds at Redding. Most, however, use something a little smaller I believe, with many preferring something closer to a 22 or 23 diameter if they opt to shoot fat shafts. Remember, on several of the targets you're shooting both arrows into the same spot along with other arrows. From what I've seen some of those larger diameter arrows also tend to kiss out of the spot easier and farther when they hit the back end of another arrow so there may be trade-offs going for lines vs losing points on kiss-outs to consider in your decision.

>>--------->


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

Generally, on long shots its best to shoot a fairly skinny arrow because even a small crosswind can cause large drift. Remember you are looking at possibly almost 1 second of arrow flight. One thing to consider is most organizations allows multiple arrows in a quiver provided they are judged legal. Some people in WA field will use a 9.3mm arrow for bugs eyes and then a skinny shaft at longer distances where bounce outs are a problem and wind drift.


----------



## id450 (Jun 10, 2014)

Great info , I was hoping there was a magic unicorn arrow that would let me shoot far and have better ability to cut lines that I could also take indoors. Oh well, 
I currently shoot velocities , may be I'll build a half dozen 22s and do some experimenting / comparison. Btw- what's are your guys 3D arrows ? Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

1/8" line cutting ability doesn't mean much if you get 4" of wind drift out of a bigger arrow. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## id450 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bobmuley said:


> 1/8" line cutting ability doesn't mean much if you get 4" of wind drift out of a bigger arrow.
> 
> Just sayin'.


For sure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

For Redding and that format of 3D I would stick with the Velocity/Ultralight shaft. Henry Bass used those arrows to shoot 3 down at Redding last year, might be something to it....


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> 1/8" line cutting ability doesn't mean much if you get 4" of wind drift out of a bigger arrow.
> 
> Just sayin'.


just also sayin!:thumbs_up


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are shooting primarily open courses not in thick timber then you do not want fat shafts, I have shot fat ones for years and they shoot awesome at long distance when the wind is not there but if it is there you are screwed. This year even though I am shooting the same courses I normally shoot I am running the gold tip series 22 shafts with 120 up front. We already had a gusty day this saturday and I could tell they were holding on stronger than the fatter x cutters I normally use. So even though I had skinnier arrows than normal I shot a higher 12 count than normal for a day like we had.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Last year I tried for first time replacing my skinny CX nano's with 19's (140 grain at front), I saw a noticeable points drop @ 80


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Give the gold tip velocity or the ultralights a try with heavy tip around 140 with pin nocks super great in wind .


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Stick with your velocities for outdoors and get some fat shafts for indoors like triple X's 

Where in the west are you located? The first outdoor shoot is in two weeks in no cal


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

id450 said:


> I'm getting into target archery and 3D competing out west. Some of the shoots like Redding have shots up to 100 yards or so. What is the fattest diameter shaft I can shoot in 3D and be effective to these ranges? I know many organizations are 50m max. This arrow set up will be on a Supra with 30 inch draw and around 58 pounds .
> 
> I'm curious about maximizing arrow diameter for line cutting and shooting the same arrow indoors to cut lines.
> 
> ...


fat arrow at any range is it's own issue. i'd start with practice at that yardage, with a shaft - fletched & tipped - for that yardage. you need to be on target to start with . then worry about line cut,or not ! 58 pounds, i feel is a bit light for long yardage. indoor is it's own beast. ...just sayin'


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

reddogjack said:


> ...58 pounds, i feel is a bit light for long yardage...


Olympic-FITA shooters bows @ #30-34 reaching 90 meters easy (Koreans distances are 140 meters) and most of them I know will outscore any time these our AT folks :wink:


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

reddogjack said:


> fat arrow at any range is it's own issue. i'd start with practice at that yardage, with a shaft - fletched & tipped - for that yardage. you need to be on target to start with . then worry about line cut,or not ! 58 pounds, i feel is a bit light for long yardage. indoor is it's own beast. ...just sayin'


Now I understand why my wife was only able to score a 21 on the 101 yard Bigfoot last year with her 32# bow.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

58# is not too light for the 100 yards you want to shoot if your not trying to shoot large diameter arrows with a decent FOC. Set up different arrows, different sizes and see which ones tune and give you the best groups. I'd bet you that the smaller diameter shafts give you the best results. You might save a lot of money and time by working on your velocity or ultralites with different weight tips rather than try to get a much larger shaft for line cutting abilities.


----------



## id450 (Jun 10, 2014)

ILOVE3D said:


> 58# is not too light for the 100 yards you want to shoot if your not trying to shoot large diameter arrows with a decent FOC. Set up different arrows, different sizes and see which ones tune and give you the best groups. I'd bet you that the smaller diameter shafts give you the best results. You might save a lot of money and time by working on your velocity or ultralites with different weight tips rather than try to get a much larger shaft for line cutting abilities.


I think that's where I'm headed. I'll be testing some different setups. Thanks for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

bigHUN said:


> Olympic-FITA shooters bows @ #30-34 reaching 90 meters easy (Koreans distances are 140 meters) and most of them I know will outscore any time these our AT folks :wink:


don't tell them that, 
i'm not talking about poking holes in a 48" paper target, SHOT AFTER SHOT! adjusting every shot for today's weather ! with a 34# bow at 100 yds. that arrow is in the air,very high arch, for a long time. on a windy/gusty day your NOT even close! not EVEN CLOSE !! i didn't say you couldn't do it, i SAID: " i feel 58# is a bit light for long yardage ". (IMO)- these shooters with 30-34# bows, are NOT shooting long yardage 3-D . they shoot at one target that is 48" - time after time. now, if all you can shoot is 30#. by all means, shoot and have FUN. but for every pound you increase, your arrow shoots a little faster and flatter. i bet your not shooting your 19's with 140 up front with no 34# bow. there are MANY variables to this sport. poundage is only one of them. and as it applies to 90m or 3-D is different for each, one doesn't apply to the other. ... just sayin' :elch:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

reddogjack said:


> don't tell them that,
> i'm not talking about poking holes in a 48" paper target, SHOT AFTER SHOT! adjusting every shot for today's weather ! with a 34# bow at 100 yds. that arrow is in the air,very high arch, for a long time. on a windy/gusty day your NOT even close! not EVEN CLOSE !! i didn't say you couldn't do it, i SAID: " i feel 58# is a bit light for long yardage ". (IMO)- these shooters with 30-34# bows, are NOT shooting long yardage 3-D . they shoot at one target that is 48" - time after time. now, if all you can shoot is 30#. by all means, shoot and have FUN. but for every pound you increase, your arrow shoots a little faster and flatter. i bet your not shooting your 19's with 140 up front with no 34# bow. there are MANY variables to this sport. poundage is only one of them. and as it applies to 90m or 3-D is different for each, one doesn't apply to the other. ... just sayin' :elch:


I've built with my shooting machine these new 19's arrows (with 140 grain points) last season for Field competition up to 80 yards, I had in mind lets build bigger OD arrows for line cutting...and I have noticed my points drop compared to CX nano pro's. #57 on the bow and holding it at #23

I was competing (and pretty successfully) for many years in FITA 90 meters =98.5 yards until they toke that distance out for compound, I still have that #56 bow and those 384 grain arrows as well (120 grain point)..
That target at 90 or 70 meters yes it is whatever size paper but those rings have a yellow center what scores 10...doesn't matter what bow you shooting...

Your comment about Olympic shooters....well, I have couple WORLD top shooters here in Toronto (both Olympic also compound bows as well), I am seeing them around in tournaments, I believe those Olympic guys/girls not just can but will outscore most of the compound shooters 90-70 and maybe even at 50 meters as well and we here in North America can not reach to Korean shooters with those primitive bows. 
When was that? two or tree years ago when an Olympic shooter won the California state Field?....just saying


----------



## id450 (Jun 10, 2014)

thawk said:


> Stick with your velocities for outdoors and get some fat shafts for indoors like triple X's
> 
> Where in the west are you located? The first outdoor shoot is in two weeks in no cal


I'm on the central coast. I'm still getting this bow going , no competitions yet. 
So I've diced to Play with the velocities I have. I'll order up some pin knocks or bushings and maybe play with vanes. I currently run blazers. I was think about trying some FF 1.87 or 2.5 vantec maxx to compare . My hunting arrows are 451 grains. I'm think I'll shoot for sub 350 on these? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

bigHUN said:


> I've built with my shooting machine these new 19's arrows (with 140 grain points) last season for Field competition up to 80 yards, I had in mind lets build bigger OD arrows for line cutting...and I have noticed my points drop compared to CX nano pro's. #57 on the bow and holding it at #23
> 
> I was competing (and pretty successfully) for many years in FITA 90 meters =98.5 yards until they toke that distance out for compound, I still have that #56 bow and those 384 grain arrows as well (120 grain point)..
> That target at 90 or 70 meters yes it is whatever size paper but those rings have a yellow center what scores 10...doesn't matter what bow you shooting...
> ...






apples & oranges, just sayin' ... glad you agree,  ... nuff said !! :cheers:


----------

